# Wondering About Starting Duality?



## SJMobley (Nov 17, 2013)

I've only had close friendships with mirrors, identicals, and activities before. In my mirror friendship, his negativism (ESTp) really got in the way of my positivism (ISTj) so I'm wondering if a dual relationship or friendship would work. Like, I've heard that negativists are attracted to people like them and since I'm a positivist I prefer hangout out with people different than me. Can anyone tell me what they think about this well affect me or the friendship or its not that big of a deal?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

neg.-pos. follows subtypes

depending on subtypes of duals one dual can be too negativist and another not positivist enough to make up for it


----------



## SJMobley (Nov 17, 2013)

How would the subtypes affect the relationship? Would it affect the cognitive styles or something?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

SJMobley said:


> How would the subtypes affect the relationship? Would it affect the cognitive styles or something?


I assume it affects all the dichotomies by tilting it more towards a certain direction, though I am not entirely sure exactly how it works. I think the mental rings may give you somewhat of an answer to it, though.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Fuck it, life's too short. Give it a go and come back and tell us your story. ^_^


----------

